# MICH spray paintin



## Victor (Feb 27, 2010)

Lookin to give the ole' brain bucket a new finish...could use a little help though....attached picture is the color scheme im looking to go for..any help with colors/meathods/preferred paint would be greatly appreciated!   And NO im not a airsofter! :)


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2010)

Never done it myself but try looking at the rifle painting thread (if it's still around) good ideas on there about all of the questions you asked.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 27, 2010)

Its nothing more than a few colors of Krylon camo (tan, green, brown, etc) paint and a piece of fishing netting (minnow sain.)

Apply a base layer (lighter color) to the entire helmet and let dry, then lay the net over the helmet and use the other colors of choice as necessary for desired look.  Remove net and allow to dry...

That is all................

Crip


----------



## 0699 (Feb 27, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Its nothing more than a few colors of Krylon camo (tan, green, brown, etc) paint and *a piece of fishing netting (minnow sain.)*
> 
> Apply a base layer (lighter color) to the entire helmet and let dry, then lay the net over the helmet and use the other colors of choice as necessary for desired look.  Remove net and allow to dry...
> 
> ...



A laundry bag also works well.  For larger splotches, use a piece of camoflauge net...


----------

